# Бутик Интеллектуальной Собственности  БИС IN-KU > Сценарии, блоки для любого праздника от креативных  авторов -ведущих  форума IN-KU > От Ники Плюс >  Отбивки для праздников 2.0

## Николай Бугаков

*ОТБИВКИ ДЛЯ ПРАЗДНИКОВ 2.0 ОТ "НИКИ ПЛЮС"*



*Уважаемые коллеги! Студия "Ника плюс" представляет вашему вниманию сборник отбивок 2.0. Весь музыкальный материал состоит из популярных песен. В сборнике собраны отбивки различных стилей и направлений, с вокалом и без, а также с партиями саксофона. 

В комплект входит 70 аудиотреков.

Несколько примеров для ознакомления:
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/4hnT/4GkKfz8x9 
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/2yLB/qZEJje7GD

Данный сборник можно использовать на мероприятиях любого формата и для различной возрастной аудитории.*

*Стоимость сборника 300 руб.*

*Также за консультацией можно обращаться вк: 
https://vk.com/nikolay_bugakov*

----------

ludmila_zub (08.08.2019), nebo1971 (19.11.2019), Алешина Елена (13.08.2019), Ганина Галина (16.08.2019), ИринаС1 (18.12.2019), любаша 76 (14.08.2019), Парина (09.08.2019), Рина Лыгина (17.10.2020), Славина (07.08.2019), Татьяна Бронзенко (17.08.2019)

----------


## Славина

Невозможно представить себе современный формат праздника без всяких штучек, заставок, хлополок, отбивочек, приглашений к столу. Это так украшает праздник, заполняет паузы и минуты молчания) Каждый раз включая всякие такие штучки для праздника, гости начинают подхлопывать, подпевать и понятное дело, вышел просто под скудные аплодисменты или вышел под крутую отбивку, чувствуя себя звездой! Я уже стала счастливой обладательницей, самого крутейшего сборничка! Огромная подборка забойных, современных, качественных отбивок! Добавьте и вы в свой праздник шарма от "Ника плюс"! :Ok:

----------

Николай Бугаков (08.08.2019), Татьяна Бронзенко (17.08.2019)

----------


## Николай Бугаков

Ира, большое спасибо за отзыв! Много пришлось поработать, начиная с поиска музыкального материала, заканчивая нарезками. Зато результат получился на уровне! :Yes4:  Добавим шарма и кача! :Yahoo:

----------

ludmila_zub (08.08.2019), Парина (10.08.2019), Татьяна Бронзенко (17.08.2019)

----------


## Мэри Эл

Хочу большое спасибо сказать за такую прекрасную подборку! :Ok:  Время так быстро идет, что просто не успеваешь следить за новинками, поэтому эти отбивки - это прежде всего экономия времени. Тем более, сделаны они качественно и самое актуальные)  :Yes4:  :Yahoo: Уже не первый материал, который у меня в работе! :Oj:  :Smile3:

----------

Николай Бугаков (08.08.2019), Татьяна Бронзенко (17.08.2019)

----------


## Николай Бугаков

Эльвира, большое спасибо за отзыв! Очень приятно, что это не первый материал от Ники плюс, который у тебя в работе. И вдвойне приятно, что новый сборник отбивок тебе сразу пригодился! :Ok:  Отбиваем и зажигаем! :Grin:

----------

Парина (10.08.2019), Рина Лыгина (17.10.2020), Татьяна Бронзенко (17.08.2019)

----------


## Людмила ZUM

Классный наборчик, скажу я вам! Хоть и привыкла я к своим стареньким отбивкам, но давно зрело чувство, что нужно что-то посовременнее и подрайвовее...И вот случилось  познакомиться с новым сборником отбивок-без колебаний, уверенно выбрасываю старье и  меняю  плейлист! Хотя нет, старенькие я для юбилеев оставлю...А вот свадьбы и корпораты   украшу новыми темами!  Благодарю от души! Хороший звук, до секундочек выверено звучание, вообщем, отличная работа, Коля!

----------

Николай Бугаков (08.08.2019), Татьяна Бронзенко (17.08.2019)

----------


## Николай Бугаков

Люда, большое спасибо за отзыв! Сейчас не только молодежь, но и старшее поколение слушает и даже танцует под хорошую современную музыку. Недавно на одном из мероприятий к нам подошла тетенька в годах. И говорит, что это вы нам ставите старье? Мы не старики! Давайте что-нибудь свежее и модное. Они всей компанией так отплясывали, что молодежь обзавидуется! :Party2:  Так что, для тех, кому за... тоже подойдет :Aga:

----------

Парина (10.08.2019), Татьяна Бронзенко (17.08.2019)

----------


## Парина

Ура! Ура! Ура! Коля нас радует очередным шедевральным лакомством!!! Спасибо тебе, Николай, за щедрость, за твой профессионализм! Всё всегда на высшем уровне!!!!

----------

Николай Бугаков (09.08.2019), Татьяна Бронзенко (17.08.2019)

----------


## Николай Бугаков

Ира, большое спасибо за отзыв и высокую оценку моего труда! Стараюсь, чтобы все было на высшем уровне! :Ok:

----------

Парина (10.08.2019), Татьяна Бронзенко (17.08.2019)

----------


## Алешина Елена

Знаю Колины наработки не понаслышке... Часто использую его номера. Всегда идут на "Ура!" Они нравятся и гостям, и мне самой. Подготовка минимальная, а результат на все 100!!!
А вот теперь еще одна полезная разработка. Сколько времени можно сэкономить ведущим, приобретя в свою копилку такие отбивки. Послушала выборочно. Думаю, многое пригодится и будет служить долго!
Все сделано на высокопрофессиональном уровне!
Коля, спасибо большое! Очень нравится!
Твори и дальше, радуй нас и наших гостей!!!

----------

Николай Бугаков (13.08.2019), Татьяна Бронзенко (17.08.2019)

----------


## Николай Бугаков

Лена, большое спасибо за отзыв! Обязательно буду творить и радовать дальше! :Yahoo:

----------

Парина (13.08.2019), Татьяна Бронзенко (17.08.2019)

----------


## Илона Чечулина

От души огромнейшее спасибо за Отбивки!Советую всем поторопиться их приобрести, ибо тогда вы будете вооружены мощным позитивом!Я успела и уже насладилась, как заходят!Они очень универсальны и современны!Зажигательны уух! От души благодарю создателей данной работы!!!!!!!Николай тебе и всем добра и творческих успехов!!!!

----------

Николай Бугаков (13.08.2019), Татьяна Бронзенко (17.08.2019)

----------


## Николай Бугаков

Илона, большое спасибо за отзыв! Действительно, отбивки получились позитивными и зажигательными! :Alvarin 02: 
Взаимно желаю добра, благополучия, успехов и побольше этого самого позитива! :Ok:  :Vishenka 34:

----------

Татьяна Бронзенко (17.08.2019)

----------


## любаша 76

Через 2 недели у меня мероприятие: церемония награждения участников Фестиваля "Кино без границ".
Какое счастье, что есть инет, что есть ИН КУ, что есть НИКА ПЛЮС..... 
Коля, я безгранично тебе благодарна  :Tender:  Как кстати твои отбивочки! Слушаю и не нарадуюсь. Особенно сакс  :Ok:  Это нечно!!! На это меропрпиятие - в самую точку!!!  Про качество, просто нет смысла здесь упоминать. Ты по-другому не умеешь  :Meeting:  это всем известно. Спасибище!!!!  :Vishenka 34:

----------

Николай Бугаков (14.08.2019), Татьяна Бронзенко (17.08.2019)

----------


## Николай Бугаков

Люба, большое спасибо за отзыв! Стараюсь все делать качественно. Мой перфекционизм меня не отпускает :Taunt:  Желаю удачного кинофестиваля! :Ok:

----------

Татьяна Бронзенко (17.08.2019)

----------


## Dimona

Очень классно. Песни подобраны и порезаны очень ювелирно. 
1 Можно использовать как для отбивок так и для танцевальных конкурсов (ведь структур у танцевальных конкурсов не очень много, а поменяв музыку и подводочку, они играют новыми красками). 
2 Часто молодые выбирают лейтмотивом для всей свадьбы современную и не лирическую музыку, так тут они тоже есть ( да еще и sax!!!! на секундочку)

----------

Николай Бугаков (15.08.2019), Татьяна Бронзенко (17.08.2019)

----------


## Николай Бугаков

Лиля, большое спасибо за отзыв! Конечно, этот материал можно использовать не только в качестве отбивок, но и в конкурсной программе :Yes4:  От саксофона сам прусь! :Yahoo:

----------

Рина Лыгина (17.10.2020), Татьяна Бронзенко (17.08.2019)

----------


## Татьяна Бронзенко

Коля, спасибо огромное за современные и качественные отбивки!
В моей программе давно не обновлялись отбивки, а без них праздник теряет свой лоск. 
Отбивки сделаны по современным песням, которые у всех на слуху! Это, безусловно, цепляет гостей с первых аккордов! 
Спасибо за великолепный сборник!

----------

Николай Бугаков (17.08.2019), Рина Лыгина (17.10.2020)

----------


## Николай Бугаков

Таня, спасибо за отзыв! Многие коллеги уже применяют сборник в работе. Конечно, когда звучат современные качественные отбивки, праздник играет новыми красками :Yahoo:

----------

Рина Лыгина (17.10.2020)

----------


## esok10

Хочу выразить огромную благодарность студии Ника плюс за такой шикарный сборник отбивок! Все отбивки современные, стильные и заводные. А отбивки с саксофоном вообще выше всяких похвал! Особенно порадовало отличное качество звука. Применила почти все аудио треки на нескольких крайних мероприятиях. Я получила удовольствие! Были постоянные клиенты, которые обратили внимание, что в моей программе появилось новое музыкальное оформление и добавилось драйва. Похвала и высокая оценка гостей дорогого стоят!
ЕЩЕ РАЗ СПАСИБО! ОЧЕНЬ КРУТО!!! :Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok:

----------

Николай Бугаков (05.09.2019)

----------


## Николай Бугаков

Елена, большое спасибо за отзыв! Сборник действительно получился отличным! Сам использую и балдею! :Grin: 
Желаю вам, чтобы праздники приносили удовольствие, а клиенты почаще хвалили! :Ok:

----------

Рина Лыгина (17.10.2020)

----------


## Николай Бугаков

Большое спасибо коллегам за отзывы в соцсетях! :Thank You2:  :Party:  :Yahoo:

----------


## tativanova

Спасибо за прекрасную подборку!

----------

Николай Бугаков (19.11.2020)

----------


## Николай Бугаков

> Спасибо за прекрасную подборку!


Спасибо на добром слове :Smile3:

----------

